# what breed is this?



## Jbantambird1 (Aug 26, 2020)

what breed?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had thought Barnevelder but that's not right. 

One of the others better with hard feathered birds will be along to give you an idea.


----------



## Jbantambird1 (Aug 26, 2020)

its a bantam


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Some type of Bantam, maybe a Red of some strain, there are many. How old is the bird and can you post some side view pics. Also eye, beak and feet color.


----------



## Frank Alvarez (Oct 3, 2019)

Looks like Wellsummer to me


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Huh, it does.


----------



## Swamp Chickens (Sep 5, 2020)

Brown Leghorn. I have 4 of them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow, they look way different than the white leghorns.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Swamp Chickens said:


> Brown Leghorn. I have 4 of them.


Dutch-German Partridge color? Can you post a pic of yours, side profile with the tail visible? Did you by chance get them from Family Farm or TSC earlier this season?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Also, Bantam or Medium Station birds?


----------



## TheChickInn (May 12, 2021)

Can anyone tell us what breed the black one is? We were told it’s a Midnight Majesty Maran but she is showing no signs of a red comb. Is that common?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It could very well be because the black one is a pullet. Pullet combs develop slower than cockerels.


----------



## TheChickInn (May 12, 2021)

Okay sounds good. Thank you!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Jbantambird1 said:


> its a bantam


PJ- see above. 

Can you post some side view shots of her when you get a minute? Now I’m curious as several options have been thrown out there. She’s pretty!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> PJ- see above.
> 
> Can you post some side view shots of her when you get a minute? Now I’m curious as several options have been thrown out there. She’s pretty!


Thanks!


----------



## TheChickInn (May 12, 2021)

Hey folks I have some updates on my girl “Mary Queen Of Scots” Still not sure if she’s an Ayam Cemani or Midnight Maran. Thoughts? She’s 10 weeks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not an Ayem. But her feathers are so loose, are midnight marans soft feathered birds?

I like that messy look. Hopes she keeps it.


----------



## TheChickInn (May 12, 2021)

Someone said it’s a Mystic Onyx which seems to be pretty fair. Of course we’ll keep her. We love all our girls


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't find a decent pic of one. It might explain the softer feather profile. 

Heck, yeah. I'd keep her too. I'd keep both of them, they're such a neat contrast.


----------



## TheChickInn (May 12, 2021)

Yes she’s our pretty girl. They offered to swap her out! No way. So looks like we’re getting one more!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What were you aiming for?


----------



## TheChickInn (May 12, 2021)

A Midnight Majesty Maran


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I guess I can see how they can get that wrong when they're little. Neither one of the breeds is very familiar to me but if I had to choose it would be the one you have now. I really like those soft feathers.


----------



## TheChickInn (May 12, 2021)

Yeah I agree. I don’t know how people can tell the difference when they’re tiny chicks. Impressive


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The crazy thing is, there are people who can when they are still pretty small. I've never been able to do it.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

TheChickInn said:


> Hey folks I have some updates on my girl “Mary Queen Of Scots” Still not sure if she’s an Ayam Cemani or Midnight Maran. Thoughts? She’s 10 weeks
> View attachment 40731
> View attachment 40732
> View attachment 40733
> View attachment 40734


May have to disagree with some of you, I think a Ayem Cemani..


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I know the brown bird is not a Brown leghorn take a look at a brown leghorns comb, it is very long and flopped this bird has a rose or pea comb leghorns have single btw..... unless im seeing the comb wrong...


----------



## TawnyFeathers (Jun 6, 2021)

I would say, Wheaten Ameracauna, or perhaps a Welsummer


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

TawnyFeathers said:


> I would say, Wheaten Ameracauna, or perhaps a Welsummer


It cant be a welsummer....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> It cant be a welsummer....


You need to say why it can't be. What do you see that disqualifies it?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> You need to say why it can't be. What do you see that disqualifies it?


The chicken is WAY smaller, different looking face, different type of comb, different build...


----------



## TawnyFeathers (Jun 6, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> The chicken is WAY smaller, different looking face, different type of comb, different build...


Well, that’s still what one of my guesses would be


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> The chicken is WAY smaller, different looking face, different type of comb, different build...


Know why I asked that? So others can learn. I try to remember why I think something so they can see what I see.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

TawnyFeathers said:


> Well, that’s still what one of my guesses would be


It's OK, TF. I'm wrong way more than I'm right with hard feathered birds. Even though I've been doing this forever having raised Silkies I'm a newbie when it comes to other breeds.


----------



## TawnyFeathers (Jun 6, 2021)

Yeah, I’ve had silkies before and they’re adorable birds but I found that they’re a little too pampered for where I live, my first died of unknown health problems, my second somehow got dragged out of the coop in the middle of the night by predators, and the third met a similar fate


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL My coop was Fort Knox on steroids. Nothing could get in unless they knew how to use crowbars. I had very low attrition, got overrun more than a few times.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

TawnyFeathers said:


> Well, that’s still what one of my guesses would be


Ok. It just looks like a bantam to me.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Know why I asked that? So others can learn. I try to remember why I think something so they can see what I see.


Ok, yeah!


----------

